# PFS BB Shooters - Almost FREE!



## BushpotChef

Ive essentially got all my buddies at work shooting various slingshots, and our boss doesn't mind us shooting cans in the lot on breaks. So as a result of being both bored and newly fascinated with small-framed BB shooters, I came up with a dirt cheap solution for making a quick little frame for next to nothing - In next to no time...

The Paintbrush PFS.

Basically you just behead a paintbrush of your desired size, shape, color & materiel. If necessary you can cut and shape it to your needs, and they can be found so cheap and in such quantity - it won't kill the wallet to experiment a little. Let me know what you guys think of the idea, I look forward to hearing your own ideas.

Happy shooting!
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.


----------



## crypter27

*They do make a great BBS, I still have one for shooting indoors.*


----------



## BushpotChef

crypter27 said:


> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.


That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?

Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

I know that it is re-inventing the wheel, but PBPFS are always cool.


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?
> 
> Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

* The scrapper method works like this, you start out by bending a wire hanger into a pretzel-like shape and you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers. You have to first snip the wire hanger before you bend it and then you get a piece of hard plastic to lash on a handle and this hard plastic can be an old razor or toothbrush. As long as you snip the head off an old toothbrush or razor, and with a lighter, you have to melt the rough end of the plastic handle and then you lash it onto the wire frame with the plastic string which is made from plastic bags that can be stretched like taffy into the string. And you have to lash it over and loop it until it's secure and solid, then lash it over with more plastic string until it's thick over the first lashings. That forms the handle and plastic string can become as solid as a cast when many layers are applied and then you have to get a plastic coat hanger and snip them into different sizes. And melt the ends, round and smooth and scrape off the leftover stuff that looks like melted wax off the ends and then you take a plastic piece the length. Of a crayon and similar size too and you lash to the base of the wire frame looped forks close to the grip. Then you lash it onto each fork base at the back of the forks, you lash it over. And lash it in between the 2 base ends and loop over in the front. Then take a longer piece of plastic coat hanger and lash it on to the back of the handle and this creates a kind of t shaped backstop when your done lash over the handle again until an ergonomic shape. For the handle, is fully formed and then you need 2 plastic coat hanger pieces that are close in length and you do this by melting and measuring. The plastic ends of the coat hanger pieces, once you have that done you lash them onto the forks by lashing over and looping under. But don't lash over thick like you did the handle because these are connection points. After that get 2 old plastic air freshener cones and remove the cone from the tube. Cut the tube out from the base with a strong pair of scissors and melt the rough end then cut 2 strips of t-shirt cloth over the forks and place the tubes over the forks. With a sharp pair of scissors cut the excess t-shirt cloth from the base and apply gorilla glue to base with pieces of cardboard or popsicle sticks and the cloth will absorb into the gorilla glue and become as hard as wood when it drys. After the drying process is done apply another coat of gorilla glue, further securing the base of the slingshot and it glazes over the rough areas. After the 2nd coat dries, apply gorilla glue the fork tips and when it dries lash over the base until it becomes thick and strong in between the forks. After that cut 2 small strips of paracord and lash them over the fork ends to serve as tabs. And lash over the forks until it becomes thick until all the lashing are connected and everything is wrapped over. After that wrap the frame all over with electric tape and apply gorilla glue on the frame and scrap excess glue and then you're done.*


----------



## BushpotChef

crypter27 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?
> 
> Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * The scrapper method works like this, you start out by bending a wire hanger into a pretzel-like shape and you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers. You have to first snip the wire hanger before you bend it and then you get a piece of hard plastic to lash on a handle and this hard plastic can be an old razor or toothbrush. As long as you snip the head off an old toothbrush or razor, and with a lighter, you have to melt the rough end of the plastic handle and then you lash it onto the wire frame with the plastic string which is made from plastic bags that can be stretched like taffy into the string. And you have to lash it over and loop it until it's secure and solid, then lash it over with more plastic string until it's thick over the first lashings. That forms the handle and plastic string can become as solid as a cast when many layers are applied and then you have to get a plastic coat hanger and snip them into different sizes. And melt the ends, round and smooth and scrape off the leftover stuff that looks like melted wax off the ends and then you take a plastic piece the length. Of a crayon and similar size too and you lash to the base of the wire frame looped forks close to the grip. Then you lash it onto each fork base at the back of the forks, you lash it over. And lash it in between the 2 base ends and loop over in the front. Then take a longer piece of plastic coat hanger and lash it on to the back of the handle and this creates a kind of t shaped backstop when your done lash over the handle again until an ergonomic shape. For the handle, is fully formed and then you need 2 plastic coat hanger pieces that are close in length and you do this by melting and measuring. The plastic ends of the coat hanger pieces, once you have that done you lash them onto the forks by lashing over and looping under. But don't lash over thick like you did the handle because these are connection points. After that get 2 old plastic air freshener cones and remove the cone from the tube. Cut the tube out from the base with a strong pair of scissors and melt the rough end then cut 2 strips of t-shirt cloth over the forks and place the tubes over the forks. With a sharp pair of scissors cut the excess t-shirt cloth from the base and apply gorilla glue to base with pieces of cardboard or popsicle sticks and the cloth will absorb into the gorilla glue and become as hard as wood when it drys. After the drying process is done apply another coat of gorilla glue, further securing the base of the slingshot and it glazes over the rough areas. After the 2nd coat dries, apply gorilla glue the fork tips and when it dries lash over the base until it becomes thick and strong in between the forks. After that cut 2 small strips of paracord and lash them over the fork ends to serve as tabs. And lash over the forks until it becomes thick until all the lashing are connected and everything is wrapped over. After that wrap the frame all over with electric tape and apply gorilla glue on the frame and scrap excess glue and then you're done.*
Click to expand...

'Something from nothing' - that's the way to to it 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice job on that one! Have you tried a paint scraper? Some are made of HDPE with a nice curve and ergonomic handle. I enjoy the fact that someone else besides me is hooked on linitex!!


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job on that one! Have you tried a paint scraper? Some are made of HDPE with a nice curve and ergonomic handle. I enjoy the fact that someone else besides me is hooked on linitex!!


I'm actually heading to the woods in a few to find another natty to throw my spare Linatex band set on!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?
> 
> Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The scrapper method works like this, you start out by bending a wire hanger into a pretzel-like shape and you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers. You have to first snip the wire hanger before you bend it and then you get a piece of hard plastic to lash on a handle and this hard plastic can be an old razor or toothbrush. As long as you snip the head off an old toothbrush or razor, and with a lighter, you have to melt the rough end of the plastic handle and then you lash it onto the wire frame with the plastic string which is made from plastic bags that can be stretched like taffy into the string. And you have to lash it over and loop it until it's secure and solid, then lash it over with more plastic string until it's thick over the first lashings. That forms the handle and plastic string can become as solid as a cast when many layers are applied and then you have to get a plastic coat hanger and snip them into different sizes. And melt the ends, round and smooth and scrape off the leftover stuff that looks like melted wax off the ends and then you take a plastic piece the length. Of a crayon and similar size too and you lash to the base of the wire frame looped forks close to the grip. Then you lash it onto each fork base at the back of the forks, you lash it over. And lash it in between the 2 base ends and loop over in the front. Then take a longer piece of plastic coat hanger and lash it on to the back of the handle and this creates a kind of t shaped backstop when your done lash over the handle again until an ergonomic shape. For the handle, is fully formed and then you need 2 plastic coat hanger pieces that are close in length and you do this by melting and measuring. The plastic ends of the coat hanger pieces, once you have that done you lash them onto the forks by lashing over and looping under. But don't lash over thick like you did the handle because these are connection points. After that get 2 old plastic air freshener cones and remove the cone from the tube. Cut the tube out from the base with a strong pair of scissors and melt the rough end then cut 2 strips of t-shirt cloth over the forks and place the tubes over the forks. With a sharp pair of scissors cut the excess t-shirt cloth from the base and apply gorilla glue to base with pieces of cardboard or popsicle sticks and the cloth will absorb into the gorilla glue and become as hard as wood when it drys. After the drying process is done apply another coat of gorilla glue, further securing the base of the slingshot and it glazes over the rough areas. After the 2nd coat dries, apply gorilla glue the fork tips and when it dries lash over the base until it becomes thick and strong in between the forks. After that cut 2 small strips of paracord and lash them over the fork ends to serve as tabs. And lash over the forks until it becomes thick until all the lashing are connected and everything is wrapped over. After that wrap the frame all over with electric tape and apply gorilla glue on the frame and scrap excess glue and then you're done.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Something from nothing' - that's the way to to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, man I came up with it through trial and error and the slingshot you saw. Mr. Bill shooting was a scrapper!


----------



## BushpotChef

crypter27 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?
> 
> Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The scrapper method works like this, you start out by bending a wire hanger into a pretzel-like shape and you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers. You have to first snip the wire hanger before you bend it and then you get a piece of hard plastic to lash on a handle and this hard plastic can be an old razor or toothbrush. As long as you snip the head off an old toothbrush or razor, and with a lighter, you have to melt the rough end of the plastic handle and then you lash it onto the wire frame with the plastic string which is made from plastic bags that can be stretched like taffy into the string. And you have to lash it over and loop it until it's secure and solid, then lash it over with more plastic string until it's thick over the first lashings. That forms the handle and plastic string can become as solid as a cast when many layers are applied and then you have to get a plastic coat hanger and snip them into different sizes. And melt the ends, round and smooth and scrape off the leftover stuff that looks like melted wax off the ends and then you take a plastic piece the length. Of a crayon and similar size too and you lash to the base of the wire frame looped forks close to the grip. Then you lash it onto each fork base at the back of the forks, you lash it over. And lash it in between the 2 base ends and loop over in the front. Then take a longer piece of plastic coat hanger and lash it on to the back of the handle and this creates a kind of t shaped backstop when your done lash over the handle again until an ergonomic shape. For the handle, is fully formed and then you need 2 plastic coat hanger pieces that are close in length and you do this by melting and measuring. The plastic ends of the coat hanger pieces, once you have that done you lash them onto the forks by lashing over and looping under. But don't lash over thick like you did the handle because these are connection points. After that get 2 old plastic air freshener cones and remove the cone from the tube. Cut the tube out from the base with a strong pair of scissors and melt the rough end then cut 2 strips of t-shirt cloth over the forks and place the tubes over the forks. With a sharp pair of scissors cut the excess t-shirt cloth from the base and apply gorilla glue to base with pieces of cardboard or popsicle sticks and the cloth will absorb into the gorilla glue and become as hard as wood when it drys. After the drying process is done apply another coat of gorilla glue, further securing the base of the slingshot and it glazes over the rough areas. After the 2nd coat dries, apply gorilla glue the fork tips and when it dries lash over the base until it becomes thick and strong in between the forks. After that cut 2 small strips of paracord and lash them over the fork ends to serve as tabs. And lash over the forks until it becomes thick until all the lashing are connected and everything is wrapped over. After that wrap the frame all over with electric tape and apply gorilla glue on the frame and scrap excess glue and then you're done.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Something from nothing' - that's the way to to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, man I came up with it through trial and error and the slingshot you saw. Mr. Bill shooting was a scrapper!
Click to expand...

I noticed that it mean pretty mean looking! I was thinking of sending him one myself, any idea on getting a hold of him lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job on that one! Have you tried a paint scraper? Some are made of HDPE with a nice curve and ergonomic handle. I enjoy the fact that someone else besides me is hooked on linitex!!


Stupid me I rush read you last post I didn't even notice the bit about the paint scrapers! I'm scouring the web for ergo style ones now thanks!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a wooden version of those, but that was before I invented the scrapper method.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, I have a few quite old paint brushes with really nice grain I got at the flea market i want to try this with. Could you explain the scrapper method or do you have a thread on it?
> 
> Also I threw on some Linatex with a proper pouch and a little hockey tape grip - I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The scrapper method works like this, you start out by bending a wire hanger into a pretzel-like shape and you'll need a pair of needle nose pliers. You have to first snip the wire hanger before you bend it and then you get a piece of hard plastic to lash on a handle and this hard plastic can be an old razor or toothbrush. As long as you snip the head off an old toothbrush or razor, and with a lighter, you have to melt the rough end of the plastic handle and then you lash it onto the wire frame with the plastic string which is made from plastic bags that can be stretched like taffy into the string. And you have to lash it over and loop it until it's secure and solid, then lash it over with more plastic string until it's thick over the first lashings. That forms the handle and plastic string can become as solid as a cast when many layers are applied and then you have to get a plastic coat hanger and snip them into different sizes. And melt the ends, round and smooth and scrape off the leftover stuff that looks like melted wax off the ends and then you take a plastic piece the length. Of a crayon and similar size too and you lash to the base of the wire frame looped forks close to the grip. Then you lash it onto each fork base at the back of the forks, you lash it over. And lash it in between the 2 base ends and loop over in the front. Then take a longer piece of plastic coat hanger and lash it on to the back of the handle and this creates a kind of t shaped backstop when your done lash over the handle again until an ergonomic shape. For the handle, is fully formed and then you need 2 plastic coat hanger pieces that are close in length and you do this by melting and measuring. The plastic ends of the coat hanger pieces, once you have that done you lash them onto the forks by lashing over and looping under. But don't lash over thick like you did the handle because these are connection points. After that get 2 old plastic air freshener cones and remove the cone from the tube. Cut the tube out from the base with a strong pair of scissors and melt the rough end then cut 2 strips of t-shirt cloth over the forks and place the tubes over the forks. With a sharp pair of scissors cut the excess t-shirt cloth from the base and apply gorilla glue to base with pieces of cardboard or popsicle sticks and the cloth will absorb into the gorilla glue and become as hard as wood when it drys. After the drying process is done apply another coat of gorilla glue, further securing the base of the slingshot and it glazes over the rough areas. After the 2nd coat dries, apply gorilla glue the fork tips and when it dries lash over the base until it becomes thick and strong in between the forks. After that cut 2 small strips of paracord and lash them over the fork ends to serve as tabs. And lash over the forks until it becomes thick until all the lashing are connected and everything is wrapped over. After that wrap the frame all over with electric tape and apply gorilla glue on the frame and scrap excess glue and then you're done.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Something from nothing' - that's the way to to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, man I came up with it through trial and error and the slingshot you saw. Mr. Bill shooting was a scrapper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that it mean pretty mean looking! I was thinking of sending him one myself, any idea on getting a hold of him lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*Just ask him and he'll send you his email address.*


----------



## BushpotChef

Thanks man I just might do that!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

Love it!


----------



## lunasling

BushpotChef said:


> Ive essentially got all my buddies at work shooting various slingshots, and our boss doesn't mind us shooting cans in the lot on breaks. So as a result of being both bored and newly fascinated with small-framed BB shooters, I came up with a dirt cheap solution for making a quick little frame for next to nothing - In next to no time...
> 
> The Paintbrush PFS.
> 
> Basically you just behead a paintbrush of your desired size, shape, color & materiel. If necessary you can cut and shape it to your needs, and they can be found so cheap and in such quantity - it won't kill the wallet to experiment a little. Let me know what you guys think of the idea, I look forward to hearing your own ideas.
> 
> Happy shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


I have gone that route many a time so have others in the words of DGUI everything is a slingshot!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

@NaturalFork Thanks it was just a quick thought while staring at one I just thought it looked suspiciously like a PFS...

...RIPPED OFF THE HEAD AN LO AND BEHOLD! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crypter27

BushpotChef said:


> Thanks man I just might do that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


*AWESOME*


----------

